# Yes.. ANOTHER workshop build thread



## Davenport (28 Feb 2019)

Hello there UKworkshop forum...

This is still very much in the early planning stages but having moved to a bungalow with a sizeable garden I FINALLY have an opportunity to have my own shop/retreat/man cave rather than using the workshop at my folks place...

Initial plans are vague to say the least but I'm thinking a 6m x 5m footprint..

After a number of years my project car has been built and now I just need a clean, well lit, dry space to polish/tinker/look at it rather than the fabrication and metalwork stuff I've been thru (that said.. the TIG welder and myford lathe will be coming to this new shop)...

From a quick look on here I gather under 30m2 and below 2.5m WONT require planning permission.. but with it being near a boundary WILL require building regs?? Hmmmm more research needed!! 

A HUGE thankyou must go the that Mike character for his 'guide' thread on here as that's cleared a few things up regarding damp course placement and air gaps.. 

So yeah... hello.. any pointers or similar builds you know of, feel free to direct me to them... and as I get more of an idea about what I want/need I'll update it on here....

Cheers
Stu


----------

